# 90 gallon CA Cichlid tank project



## Matty_G (Feb 14, 2012)

Sup guys. I'm planning on getting a 90 gallon tank i want to stock with CA cichlids. Im a big fan of Cons, Firemouths, Salvinis, and JD's. With a 90 gallon tank, what kind of combinations of fish could i potentially keep in there? (open to suggestions about other fish than i have looked into)

Thanks for any input in advance!


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

First off, and you might already know this, but a 90 is the same footprint as a 75 so most will say that a 90 can't really hold more cichlids than a 75. This is because cichlids need space for territories and don't really use the extra height you get with a 90.

Couple quick questions that could help you come up with a stock list are:

Are you looking to so pairs or just a community tank?

And are you thinking just cichlids or did you want any other fish in the tank?

Cichlids are very different from one individual fish to the next but in general the list you gave do well together. Just answer the above questions and I'm sure you will get a lot of good answers.

-Cage


----------



## Matty_G (Feb 14, 2012)

cage623 said:


> First off, and you might already know this, but a 90 is the same footprint as a 75 so most will say that a 90 can't really hold more cichlids than a 75. This is because cichlids need space for territories and don't really use the extra height you get with a 90.
> 
> Couple quick questions that could help you come up with a stock list are:
> 
> ...


I actually didnt know that, thanks man. so i could safely save a few bucks with a 75? i'll probably do that instead then.

and to answer your questions:
1. i would prefer community because i dont want to deal with breeding aggression (*** only heard it very difficult to deal with, with other fish in the tank) not sure if a pair of medium females with a bigger JD possibly? im open to anything right now i like them all haha

2. As far as other fish go, a BN Pleco is almost definately going to be added eventually. Other than that im not sure i would add any other kind of fish. But i have heard Red tail sharks make a good addition to these cichlids (i may be wrong)

Just to add, im looking to stock a tank thats not only beautiful to look at but also somewhat entertaining opcorn:

the personalities and interaction with these fish amaze me! =D>


----------



## KGilly20 (Oct 10, 2011)

Matty_G said:


> 2. As far as other fish go, a BN Pleco is almost definately going to be added eventually. Other than that im not sure i would add any other kind of fish. But i have heard Red tail sharks make a good addition to these cichlids (i may be wrong)


If by red tail shark you mean red tail catfish, I wouldn't really recommend it. They get HUGE over time! It may work short time.

As far as the BN, That should be fine with any cichlid you decide on.

You seem to like the CA's. They all get relatively large and are all relatively aggressive from time to time. I don't know much about community tanks so im not gonna tell you what will work and what will not.

Give the thread some more time and you will get alot more help!

:fish: :fish:


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

With that tank and what it sounds like you are looking for, I would go with a Jd (get's large enough and normally very personable as the get older) and any two of the other three you listed. I will say that salvini are the more aggressive of the ones you listed and I would say if you were going to have any problems it would likely be from it.

If it were me I would do:

1 JD (male if you can they are more colorful)
1 firemouth
1 Con (female if you can, look for a pink or orange belly)
1 PN Pleco
8 Giant Danios (or other dither fish to add some activity at the top).

That should work well and you increase your chances of it all working if you get the cichlids very small. Good luck.

-Cage


----------



## Matty_G (Feb 14, 2012)

@kgilly. I know red tail catfish are huuuge lol i ment red tail sharks (4-6" ). Im no expert but what *** read, they hold their own against these cichlids and since cichs are messy eaters and the sharks are scavengers to "clean up" the mess after feeding time.

@cage. Thanks for your help. Im leaning towards 1 jd, 1 fm, 1 con, and 1 bn pleco. (readily available in my area)
What are some other options than giant danios or a site i could refernce? I havent looked too much into them. Would some barbs be ok? I had tiger barbs before and they are a lOt of fun to watch but i worry they may be too small?

Also, could i have a synodontis cat (featherfin?) along with the pleco or is that just too much?


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

There are a number of types of tetras and barbs that different people have had success with. I really like Giant Danios that is why I recommended them but other do barbs quit often.

I would say you could do a red fin shark or synodontis cat but you could be pushing the bioload with that much. And I guess if it were me I would do either a group of dither fish (6-10) or one of the above fish...not both.

-Cage


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Matty,

You've had some good advice given to you. I think your proposed stock of 1x JD, 1x Firemouth, 1x Con, and 1x BN Pleco is very doable and has a good chance of working out. I would aim to have all the cichlids the same sex (either all male or female). Red Tailed Black Sharks or Rainbow Sharks (which ever your describing) can sometimes coexist with CA cichlids. It really is a game of chance. I don't see any harm in trying if your really wanting one...

There are better bottom feeders/scavengers though that could work, such as...
Raphael Catfish
Hoplo Catfish
As well as many of the Pimelous catfish such as Pictus Cats.

Also, here are a few other dithers that may work besides Giant Danios...
Buenos Aires Tetras
Congo Tetras
Colombian Tetras
Swordtails

As far as getting a 75gal over a 90gal, I would get the largest tank you can afford. Although the 90gal does not give you a bigger foot print than the 75gal, it does give you more water volume, which is always better. The more water, the more it takes to pollute it (in terms of ammonia, nitrate, ect)

Hope this helps...


----------



## Matty_G (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks guys, you have really been a huge help. But i have another question, would red eye tetras or black skirt tetras work in a big enough school? They caught my eye when i was looking at the options you guys posted.


----------



## Matty_G (Feb 14, 2012)

Also, i have been offered a 55gallon setup by a friend very cheap. I know if i take the 55 i wont be able to keep my previous list. What would i have to take out/swap?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I have tried using Red Eye Tetras before and they disappeared pretty quickly. You could give them a try though and see if they work out.

If your considering a 55gal instead, your options stock wise are definitely going to be narrowed down a bit. With your current proposed stock, I would remove the JD and replace it with something that stays a bit smaller. Maybe a female Nicaraguan (Hypsophrys nicaraguense) or even a Blue Acara (Aequidens pulcher), although they are South American one should fair just fine.

Also, look into replacing the Convict with a similar species such as a Honduran Red Point, Sajica, or Cutteri.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

CjCichlid said:


> I have tried using Red Eye Tetras before and they disappeared pretty quickly. You could give them a try though and see if they work out.
> 
> If your considering a 55gal instead, your options stock wise are definitely going to be narrowed down a bit. With your current proposed stock, I would remove the JD and replace it with something that stays a bit smaller. Maybe a female Nicaraguan (Hypsophrys nicaraguense) or even a Blue Acara (Aequidens pulcher), although they are South American one should fair just fine.
> 
> Also, look into replacing the Convict with a similar species such as a Honduran Red Point, Sajica, or Cutteri.


+1 to what Chris has said.

-Cage


----------



## Matty_G (Feb 14, 2012)

Ik it isnt much room, but could a JD be kept in a 55 with anything? Or is there any way i could do a convict/blood parrot or FM tank?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

If your really wanting a JD, you could possibly do a pair of them in a 55gal. They would need to be the only cichlids in the tank though. You could add dithers and maybe a catfish or two with them...

I would try not to have only 2 unpaired cichlids in a tank, as this makes them focus all their aggression solely on each other. A Convict, Firemouth, and one other small to medium cichlid would work (maybe a Blue Acara?). I can't comment on Blood Parrots as I've never kept them. I think they are an ugly fish that look deformed (as they are). In case you didn't know, they are not a natural, purebred fish. They are a hybrid of different species. But, if you like them, by all means don't let me steer you differently.


----------



## Matty_G (Feb 14, 2012)

Aboutthe blood parrots... My GF likes how they look, i personally dont especially with their deformed mouths. Im afraid if they get bullied they wont eat enough( i read they can really only eat from the surface.

Ithink i may do something like this:
2x JD
1x african featherfin
(possibly1x BN pleco)
And a school of giant danios or silver dollars?
Im just wondering about what number of danios? 5-6?
Or 3-4 silver$?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

That stock should work, just be sure to get a male and female JD.

As for the dithers, I would go with the Giant Danios over the SD's as they get quite large. A school of 6-8 Giant Danios should work well.


----------



## Matty_G (Feb 14, 2012)

What should i look for to distinguish m/f?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Jack's are relatively simple to sex...

Males will tend to have more blue spots along the flank of their body, as well as a bolder orange lined dorsal fin. Especially look below the eye and on their gill plate. Males will have very little markings, if any...

Females tend to have less blue on their flanks and lots more blue below their eye and gill plate, usually in the form of "worming" or smudges.

Here's a good pic which should help you understand what I am talking about (not my pic). It won't always be this obvious but you should get the idea...


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks like you are being steered in the right direction. I am looking forward to seeing the finished product.

-Cage


----------



## Matty_G (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks again chris
And you and me both cage, I cant wait til everything is complete
You guys have been so helpful, i really appreciate it


----------



## mattmean (Feb 9, 2012)

The only issue with Jacks Matty are they are hit or miss. Some are out and about others are cave dwellers. It's really a hit or miss with him. I don't have a solid replacement suggestion there really its lots of options that can work. I wouldn't go too aggressive only because your stock is more of the medium level as oppose to high end so they wouldn't be so inclined to hold their own.

I have seen people stock a pair of Electric Blue JD's with female firemouths and a female con.

Electric blue Jd's have had a lot of the aggression breed out, but as pair they tend to be a little more "cichild like."

As for bottom feeder type, a Polypetrus is always nice, but opt for the Polypterus Dehlzi if you can swing it (they look great). They tend to be the hardiest of them in my area as well. Cichilds don't mess with them either.

Best of Luck.


----------



## mattmean (Feb 9, 2012)

While your sexing jacks, is he a he or is he a she? lol


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Above pic is a male JD.

I would not recommend Polys as bottom feeders/scavengers as they tend to be very slow at finding food and have a hard time competing with the cichlids. Not to mention the addition of a Poly, especially a Delhezi, would certainly overstock a 55gal. Senegals can get 12"+ and a Delheiz can get upwards of 15"+.


----------



## mattmean (Feb 9, 2012)

Thought this was a 90. i guess i missed when he changed it, sorry. I found using a set of grippers was a great way to insure my catfish or polys got direct feeding.

Thanks btw, always thought but figured id ask. He only likes to swim @ night with blue leds on. Weird guy but hes a house. hes about 2" thick.


----------



## Matty_G (Feb 14, 2012)

Alright guys i got the 55 set up finally! Unfortunately my coworker i got it from neglected to tell me i had to take his fish as well. Luckily i got the JD i wanted but it also came with a convict and an albino red fin shark. The JD and Con are roughly 3" (jd is slightly longer) and the shark is about 2.5". Now what can i do with this? Add/substitute?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Are you happy with the stocking? Are they all getting along? Do you know the sex of the JD and Con? No more questions...


----------



## Matty_G (Feb 14, 2012)

He told me they are both females. The convict has the orange on the belly and the JD has the red stripe on the back fin and a little blue on gills. Idk how to upload pics on my phone. Sorry! But i do like the fish. They have their little nips but nothing serious as of now. I would like to add to this. It just seems a little empty. Also my buddy said he had hatchet fish as dithers and worked pretty well for their sPeed. [/img]


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

You could try adding some dithers. I wouldn't go with Hatchets though...

Look into Giant Danios, Buenos Aires Tetras, Colombian Tetras, Congo Tetras, or even Swordtails.


----------



## Matty_G (Feb 14, 2012)

I personally like tetras. Hatchets were just what he used. Is there a possibiloty of adding another con?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I would definitely not add another Con. For one, you do not want a pair to form, and two, in the end a fully grown JD will pretty much need the 55gal to itself.


----------



## Matty_G (Feb 14, 2012)

Alright thanks man. Now my mental debate is what dithers haha. Ill post an update when i add whichever i choose and can get a pic of the JD on here.


----------



## Doc6DK (Feb 8, 2012)

cage623 said:


> Looks like you are being steered in the right direction. I am looking forward to seeing the finished product.
> 
> -Cage


I want ur JD in your display pic cage! gimme gimme! ha how big is that guy?!? we've got a EBJD over here I swear he hasn't grown a bit since we got him. had him for 6 months maybe longer.
sorry for going off topic,,, I think u got a bomb idea for a tank tho OP! All those cichlids are really cool fish. :thumb:


----------

